# C:\WINDOWS\UserData\



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi

What should I expect to see in the *C:\WINDOWS\UserData\* folder ?

Win98

steam


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Just found this on Google -

http://home.attbi.com/~dakine/spider.htm


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi RSM123

Thanks for your reply

Yes - I've seen that page and I've had "spider" for a long time, though I now usualy delete the index.dat files from DOS

What I would like to know is what *should * I expect to see in the folder

You see this is what I have

24 sub folders - of which 22 are empty and the other 2 have 1 file in each

oWindowsUpdate[1].xml - 28 bytes
WinHelpOnlineDocsXmlStore[1].xml - 996 bytes

Maybe this pic will help explain


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Anyone else care to disclose what is in their *C:\WINDOWS\UserData\ folder ?* so that we could compare ?

steam


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

I don't have a \Windows\Userdata

But, periodically I get a \C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\UserData directory that contains 4 IE Cache like folder names, but empty.

I just delete them.

The 4 folders match the number of folders in my "real" IE cache.

If you really have the number you are showing (24), either your IE cache is amazingly large (100+ MBs) or it USED to be that large.

If it is that large, reduce it into the 10MB area and delete the UserData folder.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi Steamwiz,

Given up zzzzzzzzz so thought I would check my system  

I have 4 folders :

4x34i7
8tqbopmn
S56386xn
Wt2ro5q3

All the above are empty - checked physially and through right click > properties.

And finally an Index.dat which has an open with word pad icon - containing 16k of data.

As with previous post - I also have C/Win/App Data containing items like Spybot, MS, Mailwasher folders all with data in.

Hope you can make something from this.

All The Best.


RSM.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

4 sub folders: 
0X0T4XAR empty
73J7ACN0 \elnk_psp_stocks[1].xml
8A4GLY3W \oXMLStore[1].xml 
MR8N0FKN empty
----------------------------------------------
Contents of: elnk_psp_stocks[1].xml
ÿþ< R O O T S T U B t s = " 1 0 0 2 6 0 1 5 6 7 5 1 0 " s t o c k s _ r e q = " $ D J I , C O M P , E L N K , A A P L , M S F T , I B M " > < D Y N _ D A T A >

< U S E R _ E M A I L >

< N U M > - 1 < / N U M >

< / U S E R _ E M A I L >

< S T O C K S _ D A T A >

< E R R O R > 0 < / E R R O R >

< S T O C K S Y M B O L = " $ D J I " L A S T = " 9 0 6 7 . 9 3 9 7 9 7 " C H A N G E = " - 5 1 . 8 2 9 9 9 9 " V O L U M E = " 0 " / >

< S T O C K S Y M B O L = " C O M P " L A S T = " 1 6 0 5 . 9 4 9 9 6 4 " C H A N G E = " + 0 . 6 5 0 0 0 0 " V O L U M E = " 0 " / >

< S T O C K S Y M B O L = " E L N K " L A S T = " 1 7 . 5 4 0 0 0 0 " C H A N G E = " + 1 . 0 5 0 0 0 0 " V O L U M E = " 3 1 4 8 7 0 0 " / >

< S T O C K S Y M B O L = " A A P L " L A S T = " 1 6 . 2 0 0 0 0 0 " C H A N G E = " + 0 . 0 6 0 0 0 0 " V O L U M E = " 3 7 1 4 2 0 0 " / >

< S T O C K S Y M B O L = " M S F T " L A S T = " 5 8 . 0 3 9 9 9 9 " C H A N G E = " + 0 . 3 2 0 0 0 0 " V O L U M E = " 3 0 3 0 5 8 0 0 " / >

< S T O C K S Y M B O L = " I B M " L A S T = " 9 8 . 4 9 9 9 9 8 " C H A N G E = " + 0 . 4 8 0 0 0 0 " V O L U M E = " 7 0 9 3 4 0 0 " / >

< / S T O C K S _ D A T A >

< / D Y N _ D A T A >

< / R O O T S T U B >

----------------------------------------------
Contents of: oXMLStore[1].xml 
ÿþ< R O O T S T U B w 9 8 = " + S h o w A l l | H o t I s s u e s , t o c I t e m S h o w | G e t M o s t R e c e n t V e r s i o n , t o c I t e m H i d e | S e r v i c e P a c k s a n d U p d a t e s , t o c I t e m H i d e | U s i n g W i n d o w s 9 8 , t o c I t e m H i d e | A c c e s s i b i l i t y , t o c I t e m H i d e | D i s p l a y , t o c I t e m H i d e | H a r d w a r e , t o c I t e m H i d e | M o d e m C o m m u n i c a t i o n s , t o c I t e m H i d e | T h e I n t e r n e t , t o c I t e m H i d e | M u l t i m e d i a , t o c I t e m H i d e | N e t w o r k i n g , t o c I t e m H i d e | P r i n t i n g , t o c I t e m H i d e | S e t u p , t o c I t e m H i d e | S o f t w a r e , t o c I t e m H i d e | A d d i t i o n a l S u p p o r t , t o c I t e m H i d e | R e l a t e d S i t e s , t o c I t e m H i d e " / >

----------------------------------------------
Make any sense?
sekirt


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

In ......C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer ......I have 3 items :-

Quick launch folder
Desktop.htt
Internet explorer wallpaper.bmp

To my knowledge I have never had a user data folder in here

Since a reformat and reinstall approx 1 year ago I have deleted my Temp int files every couple of days

The 4 folders in my "real" cache now, are not in the "24"

ie cache is set to a max of 50mb

RSM123........C/Win/App Data.......Microsoft.......internet explorer

follow the path to see if you have a user data folder in this location - I don't

sekirt.......


> Make any sense?


*No*

*Conclusions* 
It appears this folder can pop up in at least 2 locations
It's purpose ?

I shall delete the 22 empty folders but leave the 2 with small files in them - after all I can't see that they are doing any harm

As this isn't causing a problem - just puzzling - I shall leave it at that and keep an eye on them - maybe do a bit more digging - I'll post back if I find anything

WhitPhil....thanks for your knowledgeable input......much appreciated as usual

steam


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Mine is similar. The dates created are confusing however.


The date of Internet Explorer folder: sept 22, 2001
This corresponds to the date Windows 98se was installed.
C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer 

The date of Quick Launch: sept 22, 2001
\QUICK LAUNCH\launch outlook express.lnk (Oct 2, 2001)
\QUICK LAUNCH\launch internet explorer browser.lnk (Apr 9, 2003)
\QUICK LAUNCH\show desktop.scf (Apr 23, 1999)

The date of UserData: December 1, 2001
\USERDATA\ (with 4 alphanumeric sub-folders, all empty, dated Apr 23, 2002)
\USERDATA\index.dat 16k (which probably indicates empty,date Mar 30, 2003)

The date of desktop.htt: April 24, 2003
\desktop.htt

------------------------------------------------
I installed windows sept 22, 2001. One would think the OE .lnk would either match the installation date or match the IE .lnk date.
I may have reinstalled IE Apr 9, 2003 - but shouldn't that have reinstalled OE at the same time, making both files the same date?

The 1999 date is straight from MS. Never altered.

Then we get down to UserData folder being created in 2001 and the sub-folders don't come along until Apr 2002? And for some reason the index.dat got created this year.

The desktop.htt, todays date? Gets created on boot up?


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi Again Steamwiz

If you're still following this thread - I had a quick look in

App Data > MS > IE and found the same 3 items you referred to 

Quick launch folder (5 known items.)
Desktop.htt (a screen icon with a cog / wheel.)
Internet explorer wallpaper.bmp (one from here at TSG.)

In case you don't reply - have a good weekend.

I know I will as its my B'day Fri and the Germans I share a house with have just done a duty free run - Beer 30p a litre   

Take Care.

RSM123


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi sekirt


> The desktop.htt, todays date? Gets created on boot up?


Mines the same so that's probably a correct assumpion

As for the rest, I guess we need to do some more research if we want answers

I think as this is not a problem - just cusiousity - I wont be putting a lot of time into it - let us know if you uncover anything - good luck

----------------
Hi RSM123

















*Happy Birthday from Steam*


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Steamwiz,

Thanks - Have A Good Weekend.



RSM.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

steamwiz

Absolutely right....just strange. Not going to worry about it, but I will let you know if something does turn up.

sekirt

(Happy birthday, RSM123)


----------

